# Basic Q about Pumphouse to State Bridge



## H2UhOh (Jul 27, 2010)

I've never been there so please ignore my ignorance.

Been hearing for years it's a good beginner run, and my husband has offered to be the shuttle buddy (NOT bunny!), since he likes to fly-fish.

How suitable is that section for practicing basic movements such as ferrying, peeling out, S-turns, etc. over and over again? What I'm asking is, Can I work this section of river for technique practice, or do I just run down it once (short) and wait a long time for hubby to pick me up?

I am not averse to walking and carrying boat back upstream a short distance, if there's a trail to do so. Or if it's possible to eddy-hop back upstream, that'd be even better.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Suitable for all of the above. I assume you are using a kayak. Canoes at this level are fine too. It will take you about 3 hours or more to get to Rancho. Add another 45 mins to State Bridge. There is a free take-out at the bridge just below Rancho, and a nice big eddy for hubby to fish.

Pay attention to the rapids in the gorge below Radium - (Yarmony). You'll know when you are near, as it has a horizon line. Stay left and once past the hole, get to center.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

there is no trail you walk back up on, it is a canyon for most of the top. you can work the shit out of the run though, you will want a good brace and a sure roll. If you swim in pumphouse depending on where you might have to get creative.

If you are a beginer I would suggest golden playpark, you can eddy hop and ferry till your heart is content you can attain in some places and the fishing is still good for the hubby.

also there is lyons slalom gates as well great practice in the off season.

pm if you are learning and need help, if you have a general idea of what you are doing go to pumphouse, if you are unsure stick to the playparks till you develope better skill set and a roll.

bob


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

ps; the fishing in lyons is great too

also my avitar pic is of pumphousre to give you an idea of the walls in places.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

also.

pumphouse to radium is 3 miles partial canyon, no walk out.

radium to rancho 5 miles more open but still canyon, 

rancho del rio to state bridge 2 miles easyest escape to road still tough in places, also most bang for your buck for rapids.

pumphouse most sceenic.

also rent your hubby a ducky and go together, he can fish from the duck 90% of the time.


----------



## H2UhOh (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I would use my hardshell WW kayak. Have paddled at Golden's playpark and like it (except hot weekends...crowded with tubers), just wondering if this were another option for practicing.

I can roll on both sides. But I spend most of my paddling time in long boats in more open water so am being extra-conservative with the WW boating, especially since I go alone. (Figure most people think what I'm practicing is too boring.) Every year I do the same thing: wait till flows are fairly low, and then it's not long before things turn flat-out bony.

Golden is looking good now for the stuff I listed, so I'll stick with that. Plus, it's convenient.


----------



## lindazco (Jul 6, 2004)

It is the run that many kayak schools take first-time students on - should be perfect - fishing is good, too! Have fun!


----------

